# Should I paint my garage interior walls?!



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Having seen a few examples on here of inside garage walls painted white I'd wondered about doing mine. I have one strip light, a white ceiling and painted grey floor at the moment, but dont really use the garage for detailing as its not big enough to get round the car - could probably only do a bonnet or boot/rear end in there.

The bricks are quite a light colour so not too bad.

Will meaure up and see how much mtr/sq for paint I'd need and a photo tomorrow if that helps, but not sure if its worth it for only storing stuff and the car in rather than detailing/lights etc?

Thoughts?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

Can't fit a car in ours either, but its painted inside just to make it look a bit tidier. I'd recommend it!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Yup me too, it cuts down on the dust, I can't get a car in there either but its really makes it lighter.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Car goes in there overnight etc but its just not big enough to work on it in there.

Use something like white smooth exterior masonry paint I guess?


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

ryand said:


> Car goes in there overnight etc but its just not big enough to work on it in there.
> 
> Use something like white smooth exterior masonry paint I guess?


Use the Wickes exterior masonry paint, its identical to Johnstone's and 1/2 the price!. A 10L should see you through, its best sprayed but roller is fine and much faster than a brush. If its bare block it will take 2 coats.


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Use the Wickes exterior masonry paint, its identical to Johnstone's and 1/2 the price!. A 10L should see you through, its best sprayed but roller is fine and much faster than a brush. If its bare block it will take 2 coats.


Cool. Yeah bare brick. Any ideas how much that is?


----------



## Nickos (Apr 27, 2006)

about 20 notes.


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Nickos said:


> about 20 notes.


Yeah just under IIRC, prepare to get little white dots everywhere, get a couple of dustsheets too mate!!


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2009)

I would definately recommend painting it, that will cut down the dust and dirt that will land on your car and the floor. I'd paint the walls with watered down PVA adhesive first, this will seal the walls and make them easier to paint. Using a white would make the interior brighter as the light would "bounce" of the walls if that makes sense?


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Veedub18 said:


> I would definately recommend painting it, that will cut down the dust and dirt that will land on your car and the floor. I'd paint the walls with watered down PVA adhesive first, this will seal the walls and make them easier to paint. Using a white would make the interior brighter as the light would "bounce" of the walls if that makes sense?


Cool. Think I have a bottle of concrete sealer solution somewhere :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

dubnut71 said:


> Yeah just under IIRC, prepare to get little white dots everywhere, get a couple of dustsheets too mate!!


For sure - dont want white dots on my nice painted garage floor!

Worked out that walls (would only need to do the side walls) are about 2.7 x 4.1m = 22m2 for each wall allowing for 2 coats. Total approx 44m2.

Wickes 5L says covers 45-55m2 so that should do it for a tenner?
http://www.wickes.co.uk/Trade-Masonry-White/Trade-Smooth-Masonry-Paint/invt/600081


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

Took some pics this morning. You can see that only the side walls would need doing really as my home built racking at the back covers the back wall - first shelf is high enough for the car bonnet to go under 

Carpet on the right wall is to protect the door but would take it off to paint behind and then put back up.

Only thing is I am lucky to have very light colour bricks rather than dark concrete or red brick so thats why I wonder if I need to bother painting?!


































(Car needs cleaning I know! GB foam lance didnt arrive in time for this weekend so it will be next weekend to do both our cars!)


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

ryand said:


> Only thing is I am lucky to have very light colour bricks rather than dark concrete or red brick so thats why I wonder if I need to bother painting?!


Yep, it is worth it. Once you start slapping the brilliant white on you'll realize just how dark those light coloured bricks really are.

You could also put a slightly smaller piece of carpet back up :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

parish said:


> Yep, it is worth it. Once you start slapping the brilliant white on you'll realize just how dark those light coloured bricks really are.
> 
> You could also put a slightly smaller piece of carpet back up :thumb:


Yeah need to re-measure it me thinks - just went belt and braces when I put it up!!


----------



## parish (Jun 29, 2006)

ryand said:


> Yeah need to re-measure it me thinks - just went belt and braces when I put it up!!


Just swap it with the piece on the floor - looks about the right size :thumb:


----------



## KKM (Dec 10, 2007)

The walls are a must to be painted. Looks so much better afterwards.

I used B & Q exterior paint........ white

HTH

:thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

*Update*

Quick update on progress here. Taken the plunge to do it and have so far done the main left hand wall with the rest still to do as and when I get the time - I will get it all done gradually I think as suprising the time it actually takes.

First coat I used some spare thinned oil based masonry paint I had and then went on top with some new water based masonry that I will use to do the rest of the garage. Come up pretty well and and am pleased so far. Will be good when the rest is done and the floor gets a fresh coat in the summer!

Some befores and afters (will try some 50/50s next time!):
































































Will update again when I have made more progress, but I think the next available weekends will be spent detailing as I have mine and two others to get done now that the weather is much better!


----------



## dubnut71 (Jul 25, 2006)

Great stuff mate, its defiantly worth doing !!


----------



## Buck (Jan 16, 2008)

That looks much better

You'll notice a difference when the other wall is done

Suggestion: don't forget the back wall/wood edges - that'll also make a difference :thumb:


----------



## ryand (Jul 18, 2008)

cheekeemonkey said:


> That looks much better
> 
> You'll notice a difference when the other wall is done
> 
> Suggestion: don't forget the back wall/wood edges - that'll also make a difference :thumb:


Yeah other wall and a smaller lighter colour piece of carpet is going on there, and the back wall for sure, but only the bottom two sections. Think I will skip the wood, way too much hassle but will decide when the walls are done.


----------



## Podie (Mar 5, 2019)

Er... holy thread resurrection Batman!


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Podie said:


> Er... holy thread resurrection Batman!


Yet another spam account. They're popping up all the time. New user and 1st post 

EDIT: Just to clarify I mean the earlier post not you podie


----------

